# soit (c'est-à-dire)



## Nath0811

Hello

Dans le cadre d'un C.V., je cherche à traduire le mot "soit" en Anglais. 

"sales projections: 15k - actual sales: 120k,* soit*---% above projections"

(je n'ai pas encore calculé le pourcentage  )

Merci!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Guiwald

Je crois qu'en général on utilise les initiales ie (du latin "id est", c'est à dire), en tout cas je l'ai vu très fréquemment.

(par contre en anglais je ne sais pas s'il faut écrire comme en français i.e. où simplement ie).


----------



## Nath0811

ie ou i.e.? Tu penses qu'on peut l'utiliser dans un C.V.?


----------



## Guiwald

ça s'utilise partout, et contrairement au français, on l'utilise même à l'oral (en prononçant "aï i"). Donc dans un CV je n'y vois pas d'objection 
Je pense qu'on l'écrit avec les points (i.e.) mais je n'en mettrait pas ma main à couper.
Enfin tout ce que je te dis c'est sur mon expérience, je n'ai pas fait d'étude là dessus  (mais les profs à la fac l'utilisent à l'oral, pour exprimer le même sens que celui que tu indiques).


----------



## Aupick

ie is indeed very common in English and wouldn't be out of place on a CV. Generally I'd say you should use the dots (i.e.) in American English, but you can leave them out (ie) in British English.

Alternatives would be: 'in other words', 'that's to say'. I prefer 'in other words'.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Can some native speaker confirm that the abbreviation i.e. is normally pronounced "ai i:" in speaking ? I thought that when reading it, you had to say "that is", or "that is to say" instead. Thank you.


----------



## Benjy

i confirm. i say it all the time. all the time.


----------



## aurayfrance

Jean-Michel Carrère said:
			
		

> Can some native speaker confirm that the abbreviation i.e. is normally pronounced "ai i:" in speaking ? I thought that when reading it, you had to say "that is", or "that is to say" instead. Thank you.



"that is" and "that is to say" mean "c'est à dire". It's not exactly the same as "soit".


----------



## Gil

aurayfrance said:
			
		

> "that is" and "that is to say" mean "c'est à dire". It's not exactly the same as "soit".


C'est très proche...

2¨ (Présentant une hypothèse ou une supposition) Étant donné. Soit un triangle équilatéral A, B, C. Soit les deux hypothèses suivantes. 
À savoir, c'est-à-dire. Soixante secondes, soit une minute. « Des signes qui tombent sous le sens, soit bruit, son, image » (Paulhan).

Tiré du Petit Robert.


----------



## river

i.e. = id est


----------



## ivanayah

hello,
comment pourrais-je traduire "Soit" dans le sens: "29,9 % en 2002, soit 39,8 millions de tonnes", please??
 
thanks,


----------



## broglet

"i.e."

(from id est, Latin for "that is")


----------



## Heema

which means


----------



## broglet

Heema said:


> which means


no - you can't use that


----------



## PhilFrEn

While our English friends use "i.e.", we are using "c'est-à-dire".

WR translation here. Explication de i.e. (en Francais) ici.


----------



## Heema

broglet said:


> no - you can't use that


 

why not


----------



## broglet

PhilFrEn said:


> While our English friends use "i.e.", we are using "c'est-à-dire".
> 
> WR translation here. Explication de i.e. (en Francais) ici.


In ivanayah's example could c-à-d have been used instead of soit?


----------



## Heema

yes it could have


----------



## broglet

Heema said:


> why not


because use of the word "mean" here is simply wrong: it IS 39.8 million tons; it does not MEAN 39.8 million tons.


----------



## PhilFrEn

broglet said:


> In ivanayah's example could c-à-d have been used instead of soit?



 yes it is very often that we use _c'est-à-dire_, or _c-à-d_, but it is true that "_soit_" is also very nice.


----------



## ivanayah

i.e is perfect

Thank you!!!!


----------



## rmain64

Il servira également de <guichet unique> permettant d’accéder à tous les produits de veille médiatique recueillies depuis deux ans, *soit *des articles de journaux, des transcriptions radio ou télé, des rapports sur les relations avec les médias et des résumés de la couverture médiatique.

Why is _soit _used here? I know soit...soit (either...or) or soit que...soit que, but I don't see it connecting here with anything or with the use of the subjunctive.

Merci bien.


----------



## FranParis

It's used here as *this being...*


----------



## Sel&poivre

Here 
soit = that is to say


----------



## Thomas1

_that is_
or
_ie_


----------



## rmain64

Je vois la lumière! Tant de mots si peu de temps. 
Merci à tous.


----------



## Tante

I'm confused by the use of the subjunctive of être in the following:



> Prince devrait annoncer incessamment les détails d'un plan de réorganisation pouvant entraîner la suppression ou la délocalisation de 26 000 postes, *soit* environ 8 pour cent des effectifs du groupe.


 
The confusion is because I'm used to seeing the subjunctive follow QUE clauses (emotion, doubt, etc, thanks to my old French classes!) and because it seems to me that it would be translated here like the conditional: "which would be 8 percent of the workforce".  So why wouldn't the conditional tense be used instead? Is it a particular style that's frequently used in journalism? The above quote is from a newspaper. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Calamitintin

This "soit" means "that is to say"! => 26000 jobs, that is to say 8%...
++
Cal


----------



## niko

Here "soit" is a conjunction which means "that is to say". Beware with this word, it has several meanings in french, and few have something to do with the subjunctive


----------



## Leunamme

*Soit *is not a verb here, but a conjonction de coordination which means *that is to say*


----------



## Paf le chien

Look better in your dictionnary : it is not a subjonctive of "être", but simply a conjonction/adverb...


----------



## tilt

_Soit _is not the subjunctive of _être_, here. It is an adverb that has the same meaning as _id est_.
In French, this adverb may also mean _either_.

edit : In a third way, it can also mean allright, but is said [swat] (final _t_ is said) in this case.


----------



## Tante

Wow, I had no idea...I'm embarrassed!

Great information, thank you all so much!


----------



## tilt

If you hadn't asked, you would still be wondering, so don't feel embarrassed.


----------



## neonialette

salut a tous!!!j'âi des problemes avec cette phrase surtou avec ''soit'' /// ''$20 millions, soit €16,5 millions : c’est la somme qu’a déboursée Paul Allen''.
Je ne sais pas Quoi faire pourriez vous m'aider???


----------



## polaire

neonialette said:


> ''$20 millions, soit €16,5 millions : c’est la somme qu’a déboursée Paul Allen''.


C'est "surtout."
Context would help, but "soit" might mean "namely," "to wit," "that is."


----------



## neonialette

merci pour l'aide et surtout pour la correction  les deux langues ne sont pas mes langues maternaux je faits souvent des fautes !!!merci merci merci!!


----------



## allylie

Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous : "je vous confirme à nouveau les dates de séjour de M. X, soit, du ..... au ..... ".

Merci bcp


----------



## hunternet

Je ne pense pas qu'on le traduise en fait.C'est un effet de style très français, pas forcément nécessaire en anglais. En anglais, plus terre à terre, la construction serait plutôt: "je vous confirme que M. X partira du ... au...", et basta.


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi,

"soit" a ici le sens de "c'est-à-dire". Je le traduirais par "i.e.".


----------



## hunternet

Tout à fait d'accord avec Phil si tu veux garder la structure française.


----------



## allylie

oki super, merci encore.
have a nice day!


----------



## Jacques818

Salut tout le monde! Je lisais un article et j'ai rencontré une phrase où s'est utilisé le mot "soit." Maintenant, je sais que "soit" est une forme du subjonctif d'être mais je ne pense pas que ça soit sa signification dans cette phrase: "Autrefois, le "bide" était un raccourci de "bidon", *soit* le ventre en langage familier." J'ai vu "soit" ainsi utiliser dans le passé mais je ne savais jamais ce qu'il voulait dire. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me l'expliquer un peu plus? Merci d'avance tout le monde et bonne soirée!


----------



## Gil

Selon Harrap's


> (b) (à savoir) that is to say
> trois objets à dix francs, soit trente francs
> three articles at ten francs, that is to say thirty francs
> Copyright © 2000, Harrap's Multimedia, © 2000, Havas Interactive


----------



## carolineR

soit = _id est_, in other words... )


----------



## tucky

Hi everyone. I'm having trouble translating 'soit' in the following sentence and was hoping someone could help me. 

Ce territoire comprend plusieurs colonies, soit, d'est en ouest, Terre-Neuve...

I've translated this much: This territory was comprised of several colonies ____ from east to west, Newfoundland...

Any thoughts as to what 'soit' means in the context of this sentence would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lezert

here, you can change "soit" by "_which are"  : _...several colonies which are, from east to west...


----------



## kme

i guess it would translate by "either" but it could be something else, so it will help to have the full sentence


----------



## tucky

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## kme

Lezert said:


> here, you can change "soit" by "_which are" : _...several colonies which are, from east to west...


 
Yes that's right, it could mean "which are" but the ponctuation is a bit wrong for this meaning...

to mean "which are" the ponctuation shouldn't be 
Ce territoire comprend plusieurs colonies, soit*: *d'est en ouest, Terre-Neuve...


----------



## Lezert

sorry, I don't agree, the puntuation is OK  : .... colonies, soit* , *d'est en est...
punctuation "*:*"  may be used here:   colonies, soit,d'est en est *: *Terre-Neuve...
but it is OK too as it is written ( with "," here)


----------



## le chat noir

maybe "namely" could be used there


----------



## Mr E

This territory *was* comprised of several colonies, these *were* from east to west, Newfoundland...


----------



## david314

I would translate it as: _... *being*, ..._


----------



## floise

Tucky,

In English, you need to say '*this territory comprised *several colonies, namely, from east to west, Newfoundland.....'

*Comprise *means 'to be made up of', so you don't need to use a passive construction with this verb.

I vote for Le Chat Noir's 'namely'.

floise


----------



## Johnmickle

Lezert said:


> here, you can change "soit" by "_which are"  : _...several colonies which are, from east to west...



Yes it is the right translation in this case. You could also say: which consist of (the folowing)...


----------



## nox31

Comment traduit-on "soit" en début de phrase, pour indiquer un résultat ?
voici la phrase :

"La gaine à un diamètre de 4.6, *soit* un taux de remplissage de 14 %.

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Moon Palace

I'd use 'i.e.' (for _in extenso_) or 'blabla ..., that is....'

'i.e.' is very common.


----------



## nox31

thank you very much !


----------



## dieu_fera

Hello all,

how would you translate : "soit pendant toute la durée du Regime français"?

IN context: Jusqu'au milieu du 18e siècle, soit pendant toute la durée du Regime français, environ 10 000 immigrants se sont établis...

I think it has something to do with the duration of the french regime, but im uncertain. I would translate: "Up to mid 18th century, lasting throughout the French regime, approximately 10 000 immigrants settled..."

Thanks for all your help and time!


----------



## SwissPete

*Soit* often means "in other words", but it's a little wordy here.


----------



## dieu_fera

thanks! so is my translation adequate?


----------



## Ysae

"Soit" here means _id est_


----------



## dieu_fera

? im unsure as to what you mean


----------



## GEmatt

Ysae said:


> "Soit" here means _id est_





dieu_fera said:


> ? im unsure as to what you mean


_id est_ = i.e. or _that is_.


----------



## dieu_fera

ahhhhhhh merci bcp! mdr j'aurais jamais compris!


----------



## onbalance

_Selon le Quai d'Orsay, 3 266 enfants étrangers ont été adoptés en France en 2008, soit une augmentation de 3 % par rapport à l'année précédente, après une forte baisse de 20 % observée entre 2006 et 2007._

Source : LeMonde
Date d'accès : 19 janvier 2008

Comment traduit-on "soit" dans ce contexte ? Merci d'avance pour votre assistance. 

Onbalance


----------



## SteveD

"That is" or "i.e.".

Alternatives could be:

That is to say...

Equivalent to...

Which represents...

etc


----------



## onbalance

"Which is" me semble correspondre aussi.


----------



## Camis12

I  am not really sure what the soit is referring to in the following sentence.  Any ideas?  Any improvements on my rather inelegant "that is" ?
 
Source: "_100% à la signature du PV de Réception Provisoire du [service] le [date] au plus tard, ou, le cas échéant, à la levée des réserves du PV de Réception Provisoire, soit [montant] €."_
 
Attempt: "100% on  signing of the Provisional Acceptance Report of the [service] no later than [date] , or, if applicable, on clearing reservations in the Provisional Acceptance Report, that is [amount]€."

thank you


----------



## Jeanbar

i.e. (id est) ?


----------



## Camis12

hmm, so I have basically got the meaning right then?  (i.e. is probably a better way of saying it though - thanks  )

I am right in thinking that that first and last parts of the sentence refer to the amount 
_100% .... soit [montant] €."_

and the middle (à_ la signature du PV de Réception Provisoire du [service] le [date] au plus tard, ou, le cas échéant, à la levée des réserves du PV de Réception Provisoire) _is about the date

?

Is it normal to have the 100% so far from the "soit" in French?


----------



## Jeanbar

J'avais bien compris que les deux éléments étaient reliés mais la construction de la phrase les éloigne sans raison et la rend sans doute plus difficile à comprendre. Pour la rendre plus intelligible, il faut donc les rapprocher:

"_100% *du montant, *__*soit [montant] €*, __à la signature du PV de Réception Provisoire du [service] le [date] au plus tard, ou, le cas échéant, à la levée des réserves du PV de Réception Provisoire."_


----------



## Camis12

Jeanbar said:


> J'avais bien compris que les deux éléments étaient reliés mais la construction de la phrase les éloigne sans raison et la rend sans doute plus difficile à comprendre. Pour la rendre plus intelligible, il faut donc les rapprocher:
> 
> "_100% *du montant, *__*soit [montant] €*, __à la signature du PV de Réception Provisoire du [service] le [date] au plus tard, ou, le cas échéant, à la levée des réserves du PV de Réception Provisoire."_


 
Et moi j'avais compris que t'avais compris, mais j'ai voulu vérifier avoir bien compris moi même!!

Je suis rassuré de savoir que la construction est aussi bizarre en français qu'en anglais.

Merci pour tout ton aide.


----------



## scrimp

Bonjour tout le monde!

I'm trying to translate a paragraph in a fashion magazine but I'm not sure of the exact meaning. I wonder if someone could help me with it?

"Donatella Versace soutient Christopher Kane depuis sa sortie de la Saint Martins School. Voilà pourquoi il signe la première collection d'accessories Versus. Soit neuf modèles, avec sandales, pochette (photo), ras de cou chaînettes, pour un mix de bling-bling Swarovski et de bondage Araki." 

This is my attempt - 

"Donatella Versace has supported Christopher Kane since he left Central Saint Martins. This is why he signed the first collection of accessories - Versus. _Soit_ 9 models, with sandals, _pochette (photo)_, round necked chains for a mix of bling-bling Swarovski and Araki bondage."

I'm having particular trouble with translating "soit" in this context. I'd be most grateful if someone could translate this for me. 

Thank you
Scrimp


----------



## rocamadour

Hi scrimp! 
Soit = that is (to say)


----------



## moustic

Or just the abbreviation "i.e."


----------



## pmqs

or 'being'


----------



## scrimp

Thank you. Although I can't really understand why this would come after a full stop. Would it be possible for someone to give me their interpretation of the paragraph as mine doesn't seem to make much sense?

Thanks
Scrimp


----------



## Keith Bradford

Where's your problem?  You might quite easily write in English:
_...he signed the first collection of accessories - Versus. That is to say, 9 models, with sandals..._

But personally I would change the full stop into a comma and expand _soit_ into_ consisting of..._


----------



## scrimp

Sorry Keith, possibly a bit slow of me but I didn't realise it meant that that's what the collection consisted of. Mainly because I translated it as him 'signing the collection' which sounds literal to me so I was thrown when it mentioned the models afterwards. 

I can see from looking elsewhere that the English translation would be 'he put his signature to the collection'. That's why my paragraph didn't make sense. 

Thanks


----------



## NIGI

Hi everyone,

Having difficulty with 'soit' in the following sentence

Selon les recommandations de THYY,  tous ces documents sont à archiver pour une durée *de 20 ans soit jusqu’au 9 novembre 2030* 
 
according to THYY guidlines, all these documents are to be archived for a period of 15 years, being until....
 
being? Is this right? I'm a native speaker but I'm not sure. Could 
 
'That is until' be the one. Or just until and skip the soit? Let me know your thoughts.
 
As always - many thanks


----------



## Guill

... for a period of 20 years i.e. until November 9th 2030.


----------



## Proto17

"soit" has the sense of "donc" here.
I would translate it by "so" or "therefore".
You could skip it too.


----------



## Nyxtia

I was writing an email about meeting on Friday in the first week of the semester, and I was about to write "soit le 4 octobre". I thought I should check it and I don't see this usage listed under wordreference's entries for "soit". Am I imagining it, or is it okay to say?
Thanks in advance.

J'écrivais un email au sujet d'un rendez-vous vendredi pendant la première semaine du semestre, et j'étais sur le point d'écrire « soit le 4 octobre », mais quand je l'ai vérifié sur wordreference, il n'y avait pas de telle entrée pour « soit ». Ai-je raison de le dire, ou non ?
Merci d'avance.
(Veuillez me corriger si je fais des erreurs !)


----------



## CarlosRapido

Tu as mis le doigt sur une omission du WR; 





> *soit*, conjonction
> Sens 1 Exprime une alternative. Ex Soit ce soir, soit demain. Synonyme ou Anglais either... or...
> Sens 2 Exprime une hypothèse, étant donné, en supposant. Ex Soit un triangle isocèle,... Anglais given
> *Sens 3* Introduit une précision, à savoir, c'est à dire. Ex Un kilomètre, soit mille mètres. Synonyme à savoir Anglais in other words, that is to say



Je te laisse l'honneur de la signaler


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Yes,

That is one of the meanings of *soit*. Here's an explanation I found:



> La conjonction _soit_ peut également introduire une explication ou une équivalence et signifier « c’est-à-dire ». Dans ce cas encore, _soit _est toujours invariable.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> 
> - Pierrette a gagné le premier prix, *soit* un voyage d’une semaine en Floride.
> - La rencontre a duré 130 minutes, *soit* plus de deux heures.
> - Il est venu en compagnie de toute sa famille, *soit* sa femme et ses deux fils.



That came from the *Banque de dépannage linguistique* on the website of_ l'Office québécois de la langue française_.  You can click on the link I've included to read more about the various uses of *soit *if you're interested.


----------



## Nyxtia

Merci à vous deux !
Thanks both


----------



## Matt60

Don't understand use of soit in the following, read on a blog. This breaks the 4-line maximum quote rule-- apologies...

Une équipe internationale annonce aujourd’hui dans Nature la découverte d’un double anneau autour de l’astéroïde Chariklo, un petit corps de 250 kilomètres dans sa plus grande dimension, qui tourne autour du Soleil à plus de 2 milliards de kilomètres, soit entre les orbites de Saturne et d’Uranus.

Thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

Hi Matt60 and welcome! 

In your context, _soit_ means "i.e."


----------



## Matt60

Thank-you very much. Appreciate the quick reply!


----------

